# [APP][4.0+] RoadWriter 3.0



## VoiceSysMobile (Apr 30, 2013)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: No

Source::








Google Play Link: https://play.google....Apps.RoadWriter

RoadWriter is the premier songwriting app for songwriters, recording artists and music industry professionals who need to remain creative on the fly. Its sleek design has been crafted to transform your ordinary notepad into a platform fit for musicians. RoadWriter has developed 3 modes to aid in transitioning your idea into your next hit record: Rehearsal Mode, Performance Mode, and Ad Lib Mode. While Rehearsal Mode enables you to select your instrumentals and craft full songs with song structure (bridges, hooks, coda, etc.), Performance Mode gives you a full screen of your finished song in easily readable text against a contrasting background. Quickly edit any changes on the spot and set your auto scroll so that you can continue to deliver vocals in a performance setting or recording booth. Don't have time to write but have an idea or a line or that catchy hook that just popped into your head? Ad Lib Mode takes care of you with the ability to record over an instrumental track you designate or, go for it a cappella. The Album Organizer helps songwriters group songs into a collection for better organization.

RoadWriter features:
- Simple and effective formulation of songs with instrumental tracks in the same interface

- New widget takes you directly to each of the three modes: Rehearsal, Performance, and Ad Lib

- Voice recording to a wave file.

- 5 second skip back and skip forward to efficiently rehearse section of song.

- Auto replay of song

- Automatic progress save when receiving a call

- Auto-scrolling and optional text sizes with permanent backlight

- Share option to send lyrics via email, text, Dropbox, etc

- Quick Edit feature allows on-the-spot changes to lyrics when in recording environment

- Backup/Restore feature to provide easy recovery of lyrics

- Delete multiple songs at once

- Search Option of existing song list to easily find a song by title or content.

- Translated to Spanish and Korean

More updates to come.

Your feedback and comments are welcome!


----------



## VoiceSysMobile (Apr 30, 2013)

Version 2.0.4 is available now!

- Updated widget that allows you to go directly into any one of the three RoadWriter Modes
- Bug fixes for tablets like the Nexus 7


----------



## VoiceSysMobile (Apr 30, 2013)

Version 2.1 is available now!

- New Album Organizer!!! Arrange your songs into a collection for better organization!


----------



## VoiceSysMobile (Apr 30, 2013)

Version 2.1.1 is now available!

-Translated to Korean!


----------



## VoiceSysMobile (Apr 30, 2013)

Version 3.0 is now available!

-New Material Design inspired look!
-Tons of improvements!
-Faster navigation!
-Undo song delete!
-Sorting options for song and album lists!
-Saves text size in Perform Mode!
-Bug fixes!


----------

